# Secret Santa Gifts 2011



## Annelle (Nov 17, 2011)

Post your Secret Santa pics and thanks in here!


----------



## SarahNerd (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank You!


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Nov 17, 2011)

All my awesome gifts from @SarahNerd! My favorite thing is tied between the highlighter, facial mask and the holiday polish although I love all of it! I was very spoiled and so lucky to have her as my SS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Complete List of Secret Santa Stash:

-Urban Decay loose pigment in Protest

-Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion

-Nicole by O-P-I Merry Must Haves polishes

-NYC Liquid Lip Shine in Fashion Ave Fuchsia

-Bed Head eyeliner Funstick in Blue

-L'Oreal Rouge Pulp liquid lip color in Acid

- CoverGirl eye enhancers in Aqua Paradise, &amp; Shimmering Onyx

-Covergirl bronzer in Golden Tan

- Bellezza dual finish powder in Nude (2)

- Brushes: dual tip eyeshadow applicators, double ended heal &amp; conceal, &amp; highlighter

- BioSwiss Glass nail files

- Be Fine warming clay mask with cardamom, arnica and pomegranate

-Bed Head Moonlight all over face glow

- CoverGirl TruBlend foundation sample 3-pack

So enjoying everything I got!


----------



## jeanarick (Nov 17, 2011)

Those nail polishes are GORGEOUS!!


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Nov 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those nail polishes are GORGEOUS!!



I know, right?! I'm freaking out over the black sparkle! Tonight I'll probably swatch them so be on the lookout for a thread about that sometime tonight if you wanna see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katana (Nov 17, 2011)

WOW! BreAnn! You were absolutely spoiled!! You got sooooo many awesome goodies!!
Lucky girl!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh wow she loaded you up with goodies!! Great gift!
 



> Originally Posted by *BreAnnNicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SarahNerd (Nov 17, 2011)

I almost got a silver shade of Sonia Kashuk polish until I saw that Nicole set and fell in love with that sparkly one because I thought it was so pretty. Being a Secret Santa was really fun!


----------



## katana (Nov 18, 2011)

I can't wait to start seeing what everyone receives!!!


----------



## giggles1972 (Nov 21, 2011)

I sent out the package for my secret Santa.  I hope you enjoy everything.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 21, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *BreAnnNicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg!  what an awesome gift!


----------



## katana (Nov 21, 2011)

I just got home from mailing out my gift! It will be arriving at its destination this week!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I thought I'd be sending mine out today, but I haven't been feeling too well the past 2 days so I have one last thing to pick up tomorrow, and then the package should be in the mail on Wednesday! YAY! Can't wait for my girl to get her present!


----------



## musingmuse (Nov 21, 2011)

Mine is almost done! I will be sending it out either tomorrow or Wednesday. Hehe. It's gonna be AWESOME.


----------



## katana (Nov 23, 2011)

I think my gift may have arrived today, I was in the shower when the post guy came, but he left a notice on my door to pick up a package tommorrow at the post office!


----------



## SarahNerd (Nov 23, 2011)

I love my stuff so much!!!  Especially the eyeliners.  I have an old Bobbi Brown gel liner that I have almost completely went through so I really really needed a new black gel eyeliner, and I love Tarte.  And the TokiDoki is such a deep dark black, it's just so perfect! I'm going to wear it tomorrow for Thanksgiving.  Thank You so much Stacy, I love it all and I'm very happy!


----------



## jeanarick (Nov 23, 2011)

I love the colors in the Clinique quad!


----------



## katana (Nov 23, 2011)

The sweet pea scent from bath and body works is very popular! It smells so yummy!

I agree with Jean, the clinique quad colours are gorgeous!


----------



## SarahNerd (Nov 24, 2011)

I know right? So pretty!


----------



## SarahNerd (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm in love with this tokidoki liner. Best pen liner I've ever tried.  Here it is on my youngest daughter.  I'm never short of volunteers to let me test make up on.


----------



## katana (Nov 24, 2011)

Sarah your daughter is so cute!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I bet she must have so much fun playing with makeup with her mama!


----------



## SarahNerd (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank You!


----------



## katana (Nov 24, 2011)

I recieved my Secret Santa Gift!




 I am sooooo happy with it!

Everything was wrapped so pretty in tissue making opening the box so much fun!

Here is what I recieved, I also included a picture of the lovely wrapping job!







  

The small pink and white package looks like candy, but it is a Pink Sugar Perfume sample!

She also included 3 handmade christmas ornaments which are so pretty! I will hang them on our tree every year!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I took a picture of the Too faced Complexion Perfection kit, so you can see the shades. I can't wait to try it!





The most incredible gift she included, which is my favorite, is a gorgeous baby diaper bag set!!





Thank you sooooo much for the absolutely wonderful gifts and the beautiful baby bag! I am so happy with it, it is perfect! My fiance also Thanks you! I will be getting so much use out of it! I want to give you a HUGE HUG!! You've made me so happy!

Thank you for the card, the gifts and the beautiful baby bag Jeannine XOXOX


----------



## jeanarick (Nov 24, 2011)

You are so welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I had a wonderful time putting it all together and I'm so happy you like it all!


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Nov 25, 2011)

Yay for everyone getting spoiled!!! Such great gifts girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That diaper bag is too cute! What a thoughtful gift!


----------



## giggles1972 (Nov 25, 2011)

Your very welcome Sarah.  I'm so glad you liked everything.  Your daughter is adorable.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Nov 25, 2011)

AWW what a cute gift Jeannine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> very thoughtful.


----------



## perlanga (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow thats so cool I love the baby bag, my gift goes off in the mail tomorrow, I'm so excited.


----------



## jeanarick (Nov 29, 2011)

My SS gift arrived yesterday!!!  Thank you so much Hezzie!! I love everything you picked out for me and I've already used almost everything! LOL

Here are the pics:

Beautifully Wrapped little packages:





Maybelline Eye Studio Quad in Caffeine Rush and Ulta Cream Eyeshadow in City Lights (they are both soooooo gorgeous)  The cream eyeshadow is really cool, it has a black base with multi colored glitters in it.  I can't wait to try it out!





Swatches:





Renpure Organics Shampoo (smells so good)  and Peel off mask (gonna try it this weekend)





Bath &amp; Shower Washtowel with Lavender (this is so neat, it folds up to the size of a wash cloth but can be unfolded to stretch to wash your back and it lathers so well)





BEAUTIFUL silver earrings!!! I love them and am wearing them right now!!!  Delicious peppermint chocolate bells (yum!)





This was so much fun and I absolutely love everything!  Thank you again Hezzie and hope you have a very wonderful holiday season!


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 29, 2011)

You are so welcome Jeannine! I had so much fun picking out all this stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm glad you love everything. I've used that mask b4, ur going to love it!!


----------



## jeanarick (Nov 29, 2011)

I meant to tell you that I had been wanting to try those new eyeshadows from Maybelline and I was so excited that I finally got to!!  They are wonderful.  The pigmentation is good and they glide on like silk and blend beautifully.  I'm thrilled I got the chance to try them.  I love it!


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 29, 2011)

Yay! I'm so happy you're happy




 



> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I meant to tell you that I had been wanting to try those new eyeshadows from Maybelline and I was so excited that I finally got to!!  They are wonderful.  The pigmentation is good and they glide on like silk and blend beautifully.  I'm thrilled I got the chance to try them.  I love it!


----------



## katana (Nov 29, 2011)

What great gifts you received Jean! The towel looks so soft! I have also tried the face mask and I too think you will like it.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so excited everyone is receiving their gifts!! I can't wait to see what everyone gets!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarahNerd (Nov 30, 2011)

Those earrings are so pretty! Great gifts Hezzie!


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Sarah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 1, 2011)

My secret santa gift arrived today!! There was SO much stuff packed into that USPS box LOL I am sooo exciiiited to open it all! I decided to wait until Christmas if I can exercise enough willpower. My household consists of me, my bf and our dog. He will usually get me one really expensive gift and nothing else, so I'm the one sitting there watching him and the dog open and play with all of _their _presents lol. This way I will actually have some goodies to open on Christmas Morning with my boys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (Dec 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My secret santa gift arrived today!! There was SO much stuff packed into that USPS box LOL I am sooo exciiiited to open it all! I decided to wait until Christmas if I can exercise enough willpower. My household consists of me, my bf and our dog. He will usually get me one really expensive gift and nothing else, so I'm the one sitting there watching him and the dog open and play with all of _their _presents lol. This way I will actually have some goodies to open on Christmas Morning with my boys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



haha you've got a full month to wait!!

Normally what I do is my presents for myself I'll wrap up anyway so I have something to open too.  I know what it'll be, but at least I know I'll like it haha.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 1, 2011)

OMG I was contemplating doing that hahah.. I was like a sad little kid in church last year, sitting and watching him open the 293842 gifts I bought him lol.

 



> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Dec 4, 2011)

I have been incessantly checking this thread. My secret santa should've gotten her package yesterday or be getting it tomorrow! I can hardly wait! I am so anxious to see if she likes everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## musingmuse (Dec 4, 2011)

I got mine!!!! THANK YOU KATANA!





I've already started using everything!


----------



## katana (Dec 4, 2011)

Yay! I'm glad you got it! I adore the Hawaiian Ginger Scented products, they are one of my favorites!
 



> Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine!!!! THANK YOU KATANA!
> 
> ...


----------



## katana (Dec 4, 2011)

@GirlyEnthusiast - You have great will power and patience to be able to wait all month before opening your gifts!


----------



## musingmuse (Dec 4, 2011)

Your gift brightened up my day! lol I was pretty sick, fighting the flu/stomach flu  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(( Feeling much better now!
 



> Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! I'm glad you got it! I adore the Hawaiian Ginger Scented products, they are one of my favorites!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 4, 2011)

wow you all got such awesome gifts!  I'm glad to see Secret Santa was a HUGE success!


----------



## Hezzie (Dec 5, 2011)

Yay! I got my Secret Santa stuff today! Thank you GirlyEnthusiast! I'm going to try and wait for Christmas hehe Well, I'm leaving for England on Dec. 20th so I think I'm going to _try_ and wait til the weekend before. And don't worry, I love the wrapping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks again!!!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 5, 2011)

LOL I tried, I really did. I was born without wrapping skills  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay! I got my Secret Santa stuff today! Thank you GirlyEnthusiast! I'm going to try and wait for Christmas hehe Well, I'm leaving for England on Dec. 20th so I think I'm going to _try_ and wait til the weekend before. And don't worry, I love the wrapping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks again!!!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Dec 6, 2011)

I received my package a few days ago, but was busy working to post. Finally, I have the time to do so!

My SS is Perla (Perlanga) It was nice to know that I got someone who was a long time member of MUT (such as moi) hehe, but thanks so much for the awesome goodies!!! Everything was nicely packaged, and I am super excited about the Philosophy shower gel in Twinkle Berry (which is going to last me awhile) and the cute Hello Kitty pens. Ahhhh, I can't wait to use them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also included was nice extras that weren't even on my wishlist. I received a Tarte lights, camera, lashes mascara, Neutrogena shadow quad, blemish concealer, moistureshine gloss, lip soother, foundation, and a lovely xmas card. Again, thanks a bunch!


----------



## musingmuse (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow!!! loving all the gifts.

I can't wait for my secret santa to get hers. Teehee!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 6, 2011)

So pretty!! I love that Neutrogena lip gloss.
 



> Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my package a few days ago, but was busy working to post. Finally, I have the time to do so!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm so bummed I couldn't participate this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## musingmuse (Dec 6, 2011)

Awwww.... we should do Xmas gifts round 2! lol
 



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so bummed I couldn't participate this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 6, 2011)

and 3 and 4 and 5... haha


----------



## jeanarick (Dec 6, 2011)

Maybe instead of Xmas again we could do a Swapfest in a couple of months.  Give everyone a chance to get over the expense of the holidays.  This was my first experience with any sort of gift exchange over the internet and it was loads of fun!


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Dec 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe instead of Xmas again we could do a Swapfest in a couple of months.  Give everyone a chance to get over the expense of the holidays.  This was my first experience with any sort of gift exchange over the internet and it was loads of fun!



I LOVE the SwapFest idea, that sounds so fun!

I thought my person would've received her gift already I'm getting anxious!!!!


----------



## katana (Dec 7, 2011)

Oooh, I want to try the neutrogena makeup! Let us know how it is. Their skincare products are great.

A Swapfest sounds interesting, either with new products like a regular gift exchange, or swapping items that are lightly used/new for other products members have and we want to try or can't get where we live. Hmmm.....


----------



## musingmuse (Dec 7, 2011)

Swap sounds like fun!


----------



## perlanga (Dec 7, 2011)

Yay I was so excited when I got bluangel! I'm really happy you liked the goodies! That mascara is for superlush lashes!

I ran by my PO Box today and my gift was inside. I didn't have time to open it, because I was running to work. I'm gonna open it on my lunch hour, and I'll post pics later. The excitement is killing me!


----------



## giggles1972 (Dec 7, 2011)

I too like the swapfest idea. 

Anxiously checking my mailbox everyday but no package as of yet.  

Cant wait to get it. Will post as soon as  do. 

Santa and his elves must be taking the scenic route. Hehe


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *giggles1972* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I too like the swapfest idea.
> 
> ...


I think he is because I'm still waiting for mine along with my box from Testtube (that I won) along with two packages from Amazon and some other stuff.


----------



## SarahNerd (Dec 8, 2011)

I'd be down for a swap fest after the holidays.  I really liked this.


----------



## perlanga (Dec 8, 2011)

I got Zadidoll! I was so exstatic, when I saw all these little wrapped packages! They are all awesome gifts. I like all my gifts because I know I'm actually gonna use all of them, these things aren't just gonna sit somewhere and be pulled out a few times a year. Thank u Zadidoll!!!!



clockwise

OPI Sweet Sensations Avojuice set- I already put one in my car and purse.

KMS California Sol Perfection Lip Shield It's a cross between gloss and balm, perfect for summer.

Ardell False Eyelashes w/ rhinestones- I might pull these out on new years.

Stila Wonderful in Waikiki Palette- Ok I was actually debating on buying this a few weeks ago at ulta, thank god I did not buy it!

2 sephora sharpeners

Kat Von D High Frequency Mascara in Techno- I can't wait to play with this. I'm gonna put a blue tip on my lashes.

Hemp and Argan Oil leave in Treatment


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Dec 8, 2011)

So cute! Everyone got such thoughtful and nice gifts!!! I especially love the Stila palette Zadi got you, Perlanga! I sent my gifts out a week and a half ago so I'm getting really anxious for it to get posted up! I haven't seen my girl around the forums much lately but hoping for a post soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Dec 8, 2011)

Jealous, so very jealous.  I'll have to do this next Christmas when I'm better organized.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm glad you liked it. I was thinking New Years Eve for the lashes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love those Sephora sharpeners because it replaces the normal caps on any thin kohl pencil with a sharpener top.
 



> Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Zadidoll! I was so exstatic, when I saw all these little wrapped packages! They are all awesome gifts. I like all my gifts because I know I'm actually gonna use all of them, these things aren't just gonna sit somewhere and be pulled out a few times a year. Thank u Zadidoll!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## katana (Dec 9, 2011)

The stila palette and lashes are cute! What great gifts you got!


----------



## giggles1972 (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm soooo excited. I opened my mailbox and there was my package!!!! And Santa was sooo good to me. I got everthing I asked for. 

Dream warrior - thank you so very much!!

I got:

3 mini Yankee candles - the scents are amazing!

Black maybelline eyeliner

Mary Kay eye makeup remover

Mary Kay toffee lipstick

mary Kay lipliner in neutral

Im trying to post pictures but my iPhone is not allowing me to upload them. I'll try again later. 

Thank you again dream warrior.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 10, 2011)

My Secret Santa is....

Musingmuse

And here's what she spoiled me with.

First the adorable card. Isn't just so cute?





I pinned this to my BB along with other photos and cards I have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Inside this cute reindeer box came lots and lots of goodies!









JOE cosmetics single eyeshadow - unfortunately my eldest saw it and I have a feeling this will be disappearing from my makeup stash soon. lol Why? It's green.

JOE cosmetics trio colors - the one on the left has this pretty mossy green which my daughter loves. Like the single shadow I have a feeling this will disappear from my stash as well. The tan/brown one on the right is gorgeous. I'll have use it with my two NAKED/NAKED2 palettes. Actually all the shadows can be worked with the NAKED palettes.

JOE lip stain in Cinnamon. It has a smell to it like cinnamon and something else. I can't pinpoint the something else other than it makes me hungry for pie.

JOE nail polish. I orignially thought the one on the left was purple but it's actually blue! The one on the left is green. My daughter hasn't seen the green one yet so as long as I have this in my cabinet before she sees it it'll be all good. lol

JACOB nail polish in red. I love red polishes but for some reason I don't seem to have that many RED reds. Lots of burgundies, lots of brown-reds but very few RED reds.

GOSH liners - one in copper and one in denim blue (I'll be using the blue one in my Sugarpill entry)

QUO pencil sharpener (which I needed since every time I buy a new sharpener it disappears due to kids using it for their school pencils)

LUCIA #3 soap sample (which smells so yummy that I'm going to hate using it)

LISE WATIER Ampoule Flash Life Eclat, goodness knows I'm getting more and more into products that helps tighten up the skin especially around the eyes. I usually use Anastasia Line Erasing Serum.

Green Beaver Apres-Ski Winter Lip Balm unfortunately the package came last night and so the balm was actually frozen! LOL Well not really frozen frozen since the polishes are fine but it was so cold that I couldn't squeeze it out. lol I haven't tried it today yet and can't wait to try it. It's been so cold here lately that I've been going through lip balm along with lotions, creams and oils like crazy trying to keep my skin hydrated.

â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥ everything I got and can't wait to try these items. Thank you so much MusingMuse!


----------



## katana (Dec 10, 2011)

Joe cosmetics is definitely a canadian makeup brand! I have liked everything I have tried by Joe. Especially the nail polishes, they are changing colours available continually and they are priced so well. If anyone has Joe available to them and hasn't tried it, I would definitely recommend giving it a try.

You got some nice gifts Zadi.

I had the same Lise Watier sample but I lost it, you will have to let me know how you like it.


----------



## musingmuse (Dec 10, 2011)

YAY!!! i am so glad that you like the stuff!!!

LOL, I can't believe the lipbalm froze. That's funny.

I was making sure I get the products you have never tried. hehe.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Secret Santa is....
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 10, 2011)

Well you definitely did since I've never been able to get Canadian products! The balm is fine today and is VERY nice. Love it!


----------



## Hezzie (Dec 11, 2011)

I couldnt wait anymore. I had to open my stuff hehe





I LOVE everything! Thanks GirlyEnthusiast!

















The earrings are gorgeous! And I love pink and zebra print so I was in heaven  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Everything was perfect. Thanks again! xoxo


----------



## perlanga (Dec 11, 2011)

^^^^^Wow I love it!


----------



## katana (Dec 11, 2011)

What is the zebra print pad like thing?

Great gifts!!


----------



## Hezzie (Dec 11, 2011)

LOL Its for pictures.



> Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is the zebra print pad like thing?
> 
> Great gifts!!


----------



## musingmuse (Dec 12, 2011)

Most excellent! It's supposed to be certified organic, all natural. I guess that is why it froze! lol 

I believe they also ship outside of Canada. I just got the Green Beaver balm for the face...it's been getting cold and windy too!
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well you definitely did since I've never been able to get Canadian products! The balm is fine today and is VERY nice. Love it!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 12, 2011)

YAY I'm glad you liked everything! I tried to do a zebra theme since you posted that you loved Zebra print lol. I liked the memory board so much I might get one for myself too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I couldnt wait anymore. I had to open my stuff hehe
> 
> ...


----------



## Hezzie (Dec 12, 2011)

Although I LOVE everything, I think the memory board is my fav thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have one in my kitchen and I think this will be perfect for my bedroom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY I'm glad you liked everything! I tried to do a zebra theme since you posted that you loved Zebra print lol. I liked the memory board so much I might get one for myself too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katana (Dec 12, 2011)

Awe what a cute idea! It looks fabulous!
 



> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL Its for pictures.


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 12, 2011)

I didn't know about this!  I'm totally in for a swap!!!!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow!!  Everyone got amazing stuff!!  I have to say, this is the most organized and best secret santa I have ever been a part of.  Other than my major vacation being smack dab in the middle of it, I was able to get my gift out and I received mine too!  Here are my goodies!!

Thanks BreAnn!! My little girl LOVES her very own palette!!!  Needless to say, it has been gauged to death, but it was the most festive two days she's had so far! LOL!

The only goodies missing from my pic is a set of bra strap clips - those went right into use!!

Thanks again BreAnn!


----------



## perlanga (Dec 13, 2011)

OMG that is the cutest little girl palette ever. I loved being part of this, so happy it has turned out so great.


----------



## katana (Dec 15, 2011)

You recieved such great items DreamW, the palette for your little girl is so cute! I bet she had such a blast playing around with it!


----------



## katana (Dec 15, 2011)

To Everyone who participated in this years Secret Santa Gift Exchange, THANK YOU! ​ You have all made this the most successful SS we have had at makeuptalk! ​ Everyone who joined was able to send out and recieve a gift, without exception. ​  ​ Enjoy your goodies ladies! ​ Next years Secret Santa will be just as awesome! ​ 
MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Dec 15, 2011)

YAY Dream I am SO HAPPY that you got the package and liked everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Those bra strap holders are something I use almost every day so I'm glad you can put yours to good use too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They save me during the summer when I wear halters and such!

My little girl who is 3.5 picked out the palette for your daughter all on her own. She got one for herself just like it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was so cool getting someone else with a daughter around the same age as mine so that she got to participate in picking out a surprise as well!


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Dec 15, 2011)

@Katana Thanks for running such a smooth and FUN Secret Santa and for letting me participate! I had a great time and it helped me get to know people on here much better!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 15, 2011)

Am I the only one holding out until Christmas? lol


----------



## Hezzie (Dec 16, 2011)

I think u are lol i tried really hard but I was having a really bad week and I needed a pick me up and my prezzies were just sitting there and I couldnt resist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one holding out until Christmas? lol


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 25, 2011)

I finally opened my presents!!!! LOL it was so nice having lots of little goodies to open Christmas morning. Thank you so so so soooo much blueangel1023, I LOVED IT ALL!!! The perfume smells sooooo good. And I'm so excited to try the face primer tomorrow morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katana (Dec 26, 2011)

Ooh Girly Enthusiast - that perfume bottle looks like fun with all the colours on it! I have never had a VS or Pink perfume, what does it smell like? Floral? Powdery? Fresh?

I love the burts bee balm, its my favortie lip chap balm.

You got really cute items!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 26, 2011)

I love the entire PINK line of lotions and perfumes, they all smell soooo good. I'm horrible at describing scents, but it's a fresh scent. It smells so nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blueangel1023 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm glad you liked. Enjoy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

